# acer e661fxm drivers



## elisabel (Apr 17, 2007)

I need acer e661fxm drivers


----------



## mortaldragon (Apr 17, 2007)

*Please* can you give more details as to what for *thank you*


----------



## elisabel (Apr 17, 2007)

acer e661fxm is a motherboard and I need it's drivers


----------



## -m-r_w-a-y-n-e- (May 2, 2007)

Hey,
i also need some drivers for the e661fxm mobo because
after a recent reinstall of the os its come up that the onboard ethernet controller drivers are not installed and ther was no supplied driver discs with the computer/mobo being a ""fresh out of the box"(it was actualy a showroom model so...) acer package ><!
so any help would be sweet thanks

-m-r-.-w-a-y-n-e- ^^!!


----------



## -m-r_w-a-y-n-e- (May 2, 2007)

Hello,
! it took me long enough but i think i found a useful site
http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/forms/Acer_drivers.cfm
!!! it seems to hav fixed my networking trouble hope will help also elisabel !!

-m-r-.-w-a-y-n-e- ^^!


----------



## j palk (Jun 21, 2007)

-m-r_w-a-y-n-e- said:


> Hello,
> ! it took me long enough but i think i found a useful site
> http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/forms/Acer_drivers.cfm
> !!! it seems to hav fixed my networking trouble hope will help also elisabel !!
> ...


Good findray:thanks
Have you any idea why my E661fxm still after purchasing Kingston ddr 1gig memory is showing such a low score of 2.6:sigh: on Vista when all other scores are above 4:4-dontkno


----------

